# Problem with wireless network adapter.



## fireflyer (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok i Have a Gateway NV52 laptop. It appears to have lost the ability to connect to wireless internet. When i try to repair it Gives these options

Start Windows Wireless Service: This wont work. 

The network adapter "Atheros Wireless Network Adapter AR5B91" is experiencing driver or hardware related issues.

And some long thing about the internet protocol bindings: this doesnt work either

I'm pretty sure its the network adapter but i dont know how to fix it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

You may try to uninstall and re-install your Atheros Driver and see if it works.
Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it, right click on the Atheros Wireless Adapter and choose Uninstall. To re-install you will do the same thing, you may right click on any hardware device and choose Scan for any hardware. Normally your Windows will do a Plug N play auto install for you, but just in case you might have your CD driver (Atheros wireless) ready.

Pls. post back with results.


----------

